# bushcraft basics course...



## bowguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Bushcraft Basics Course
This course is designed to give participants a basic knowledge of bushcraft skills. The focus is on using basic bushcraft tools and developing skills to improvise items from woods materials. A minimal kit is emphasized, keeping the load-out light and compact. 
Upon completion attendees will have the basic skills to set up an overnight camp. The course will cover:


Fire building  with modern and primitive materials and tools 
Shelter  manmade and natural 
Knife skills 
Water collection and preparation 
Plant identification 
Knots 
Cordage making 
Cooking over a fire 
Primitive tools and uses 
Basic Survival and Self Aid in the outdoors 
 This course will consist of three separate outings with the group. Each outing will be an overnight event, camping in the woods with our gear. There is one additional outing required for certification that must be completed alone. This last outing must be documented either with video or pictures and delivered to the Instructors by e-mail.
Each participant is required to bring some basic tools to each event. Some of them are not required for the first outing as will be noted*.

*Required Items provided by participant*




*Cutting Tool  A fixed blade is preferred. We suggest at least a Frost Mora Clipper or an Old Hickory style knife. 3-4 blade is about the right size for the tasks at hand. We will have extra knives for the first event to show what is suggested.
Shelter  a 7 X 9 Tarp from Harbor Freight is a cheaper solution for beginning. Or even a military poncho will suffice.
Cordage  50 minimum, 550 paracord or bankline is suggested. But anything 3/16 or there about will work.
*Firestarting  A ferro rod, a Coughlins or Light my Fire is a good inexpensive choice. Even one of the ones with the magnesium bars will work to get started. Not required for first outing.
Water Container  A single walled stainless steel bottle is preferred. Be sure there are no seams on the bottom and that it IS NOT insulated. An empty 2 liter pop bottle will work, but bring something to boil water in, like a Progresso Soup can.
Food  Bring your own food for the weekend. Non-perishable is best like soup, oatmeal, instant rice packs, foods that only need hot water to make. Dont forget the coffee!
Hygiene kit  To include toilet paper
Personal First Aid Kit  An Individual First Aid Kit to include any personal medications along with a list of their names / Dr.s Name and Phone # / Allergies / Blood type, tucked inside easily found. This kit is for your use and should include band-aids, pain reliever, anti-histamine, anti-diarrheal, 1 each 4x4 gauze pad and some tape.
Bandana  or cotton cloth, 3X3 is ideal.
Wool Blanket or Sleeping Bag
Footwear  Should be appropriate for the outdoors, tennis shoes are not recommended
 *Suggested Items to Bring*



Rain Gear  At the very least a heavy duty poncho
Ground Pad  for insulation from the ground
Small saw or hatchet
Camera and spare batteries
Note Pad and Pencil  Rite-in-the-Rain is suggested, but any small notebook will work for taking notes
Headlamp or small flashlight
Leather work gloves
Compass
1 extra change of outer clothes and an EXTRA pair of socks
 Check the Calendar for the dates of the three outings. You may attend them in any order if you have some basic woods knowledge already, at the instructors discretion. Contact us at [email protected] first.
Be sure to register for the events on the registration page. Indicate which event you are registering for in the comments section.
There will be a $40.00 Camp Fee for each of the three outings, payable at the beginning of each.
A class syllabus will be handed out at the beginning of the course with a list of electives that you can complete during an outing or at home. 5 Electives are required for certification. There will be instruction at the three outings to cover all of the electives.


----------

